# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) >  Gta 6

## Lera562

Вся информация в документе http://disk-space.ru/download/230f43...aciya.txt.html

----------


## Emodzy

скоро будет про игиловца, который в какой нить лос- техасос приехал что б убежать от войны в сирии

----------


## Emodzy

или про гея в челябинске

----------

